# Ich wunderte mich



## ritxi

Hola a todos,

tengo problemas con esta frase al traducirla al alemán y no se si está bien.


Original
El problema vino cuando estaba tan lejos de la orilla que no podía ni siquiera ver a mi grupo. Me sentí angustiado. Me pregunté si podría llegar a la orilla nadando; pero con la corriente tan fuerte y la tabla me era imposible.

Mi intento.
"Das Problem war wenn ich so weit weg von der Küste war dass ich nicht meine Gruppe sehen könnte. Dann fühlte ich mich verängstig. Ich wunderte mich ob ich nach der Küste schwimmen könnte, leider war es  mit dem Brett  und der Strömung unmöglich."


Gracias.


----------



## murathison

Hola ritxi,


Mi español no está perfecto (ya), pero te puedo ayudar con mejorar la versión alemana:

"Das Problem, wenn ich so weit von der Küste weg war, war, dass ich meine Gruppe nicht mehr sehen konnte. Dann bekam ich Angst. Ich fragte  mich, ob ich bis zur Küste schwimmen könnte, doch leider war es  mit dem  Brett  und der Strömung unmöglich."

Alguna cosa que no entiendes, por favor, preguntame. Te pido que corriges mi español.



Saludos
murathison


----------



## Tonerl

> El problema vino cuando estaba tan lejos de la orilla que no podía ni  siquiera ver a mi grupo. Me sentí angustiado. Me pregunté si podría  llegar a la orilla nadando; pero con la corriente tan fuerte y la tabla  me era imposible.


_*

Hola ritxi !
He aquí una sugerencia más:

*__*Wenn ich mich zu weit vom Ufer entfernte, bekam ich das Problem, dass ich meine Gruppe nicht mehr sehen konnte. Das machte mir Angst. Ich fragte mich, ob ich das Ufer schwimmend erreichen könnte; aber durch die starke Strömung und mit meinem (Surf) Brett war es (mir) unmöglich !*_

*Saludos*


----------



## Dornröschen

"vino" viene de "venir", no?
En este caso tendría que ser algo como "Das Problem kam (/tauchte auf/entstand), als ich...". Suena un poco raro, pero sería lo que dice la frase original. No conozco el contexto.

"orilla" no es Küste (costa), sino Ufer.


----------



## Tonerl

> Das Problem kam (/tauchte auf/entstand)



*Hallo Dornröschen,

wortwörtlich übersetzt hättest du natrülich Recht, aber man hat mich gelehrt, dass eine freie "Interpretation" bei Übersetzungen keinesfalls unzulässig sei !
Und wenn du meinen obigen Vorschlag genau durchliest, dann sollte dir auch aufgefallen sein, dass ich "orilla" mit "Ufer" übersetzte und nicht mit "Küste".*


----------



## Dornröschen

Hallo Tonerl, das stimmt, ich hatte meine Antwort angefangen zu schreiben, bevor du deine geschrieben hattest, und habe meine zu spät abgeschickt. Das war also keine Reaktion auf das, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## ritxi

murathison said:


> Hola ritxi,
> 
> 
> Mi español no es perfecto (ya), pero te puedo ayudar a mejorar la versión alemana:
> 
> "Das Problem, wenn ich so weit von der Küste weg war, war, dass ich meine Gruppe nicht mehr sehen konnte. Dann bekam ich Angst. Ich fragte  mich, ob ich bis zur Küste schwimmen könnte, doch leider war es  mit dem  Brett  und der Strömung unmöglich."
> 
> si hay alguna cosa que no entiendas, por favor, preguntame. Te pido que corrijas mi español.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> murathison



muchas gracias a todos!!


----------

